# Allez 2010 UK version



## otto.uk (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there,

I am new here. I've spent hours browsing around and it seems a nice place to talk about bikes and cycling. I've seen some of the bikes from the Pic thread and have to say there are some beauties there! Well done guys.. 

After 15 year without cycling I've just got my first road bike. It is Specialized Allez 2010. It's an entry level bike with the most basic groupset. However, I'm loving it.

The only thing is the plain combination of colours black and silver. 










I'd like some advices and tips on making it to look more "racy" colour wise without spending much. 

What could I change/add/remove/replace without spending much money and that could add more contrasting. I've been thinking about replace the tyres (since they aren't very good anyway) for coloured ones. What do you think? Cheers!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

otto.uk said:


> What could I change/add/remove/replace without spending much money and that could add more contrasting. I've been thinking about replace the tyres (since they aren't very good anyway) for coloured ones. What do you think? Cheers!


I wouldn't worry about it too much. I wouldn't value the opinion of anyone who is judging you on the colour scheme of your bike! I suppose getting new tyres with a colour band might help, but I wouldn't use that as my primary criteria in choosing a new tyre. You could also cheaply change bar tape to match. Or how about a new set of bibs and jersey in a nice team kit?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Just out of curiosity...how are you finding the groupset? Do you find it shifts smoothly??? I´ve been thinking about the double chain ring version to bring with me overseas and not worry too much about it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree that tires with a color band and matching bar tape would help set things off. _Maybe_ a matching saddle, but I hedge on that suggestion because (IMO) fit and comfort trump aesthetics.

BTW, I think that's a cool bike. Welcome back (to the sport) and enjoy the ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto.uk (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks! I wouldn't compromise comfort to make it to look good. I definitely need new tyres because those ones are not really good (I'll wear them out first). Bar tape seems cheap to replace so it is another option. Saddle seems alright however I haven't done a long ride yet. Cheers!

@Italianrider76 - I'm afraid I can't really tell you because it is my first road bike in years and I haven't had any experience with other groupsets. I don't see any problem. It has very good reviews everywhere even though is just an entry level and bottom on shimano hierarchic.


----------

